# Banging pipes CENTRAL HEATING



## jpeast (11 Dec 2010)

this week ive noticed the pipes for central heating are banging really really loud. Doesnt happen all the time just after the heating switched off for the nite.
Is it serious problem??
Can myself and OH fix it ourselves??


----------



## john martin (11 Dec 2010)

What type of boiler is it? Does it have a pump over-run? How high is the thermostat on the boiler set? There may be a simple solution but you will need to give more detail.


----------



## newirishman (11 Dec 2010)

hi same problem - i've got a Worcester Bosch Greenstar Gas boiler (installed a year ago) Thermostat on the boiler is in the middle. Not sure if it has a pump overrun (how do I find out?)


----------



## esox (11 Dec 2010)

Hey, sounds like the pressure vessel in the boiler/ hot-press (round red vessel) has lost its air pressure, this fitting allows for expansion and contraction of central heating system


----------



## jpeast (13 Dec 2010)

Ive a stanly range thats my boiler set @ 60 degrees. 
the problem only starts @ nite never during the day when heat is on.was


----------



## esox (13 Dec 2010)

is the Stanley range oil fired or solid fuel burner? wot type of piping is it.. copper, plastic or gun barrel (steel)? also how old is heating system roughly?


----------



## jpeast (13 Dec 2010)

copper pipes.
 oil fired.
not sure how long the range in second hand house bout 6 mths ago. was serviced before we bought we were told.
doesnt bang during day only after last time in evening it goes on. then bangs for maybe 10 mins.


----------



## esox (13 Dec 2010)

oh the joys of central heating.. more questions than ans.. stab in the dark but could there be a time clock connected to the circulating pump, kind of sounds like the pump isn't circulating the heated water through the system.

also make sure you are using the thermostat for the heating side of range (think its the left one) not the cooker stat, and the left baffle is switched over in position over flame.


----------



## jpeast (21 Dec 2010)

Update

My oh was speaking to his dad told him sounded like air in cylinder so to bleed that.

All seems fine now after 3 nights.

Thanks for the input one and all


----------

